# التيتانيوم



## بابكريحى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

تيتانيوم هو عنصر كيميائي في الجدول الدوري ورمزه Ti ورقمه الذري 22. فلز انتقالي خفيف الوزن، قوي، ذو لمعان ومقاوم للصدأ (بما فيه ماء البحر والكلور)، ولونه معدني أبيض فضي.

ويستخدم التيتانيوم في السبائك القوية خفيفة الوزن (وخصوصاً مع الحديد والألومنيوم) وأكثر مركباته شيوعاً هي ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم، والذي يستعمل في الصبغات البيضاء. ومن استخدامات تلك الصبغات البيضاء: سائل تصحيح الطباعة الأبيض Correction fluid والبويات البيضاء. ويستخدم كذلك في معجون الأسنان، علامات الطريق البيضاء، وفي الألعاب النارية البيضاء اللون.
الخصائص
الفيزيائية
تيتانيوم هو عنصر كيميائي في الجدول الدوري ورمزه Ti ورقمه الذري 22. فلز انتقالي خفيف الوزن و له خواص فيزيائية متعددة : فإنه يكون لامع (له بريق) ذو كثافة عالية. يمكن سحبه، يمكن طرقه، وغالبا درجة انصهاره عالية نسبيا تقدرب أكثر من 1650 درجة مئوية أو 3000 درجة فهرنهايت . كما أنه صلب وناقل جيد للكهرباء و الحرارة. ويرجع هذا بصفة عامة لكثافته القليلة.وطراوته عن المعادن الاخرى. وتحدث خاصية التواصل غالبا لأن كل ذرة يكون بها الكترونات غير مرتبطة جيدا في مداره الأخير (إلكترون التكاثر ) وعلى هذا يتكون مايشبه البحر حول كاتيون نواة الفلز مما يسبب خاصية التواصل. تستخدم القوات المسلحة كميات هائلة من التيتانيوم في الطائرات والمحركات النفاثة لأنها قوية وخفيفة. يستطيع مقاومة درجات الحرارة حتى درجة 427°م و التي تجعل منه فلزًا مفيدًا في أنواع متعددة من الآليات
الكيميائية
معظم المعادن غير ثابتة كيميائيا، تتفاعل مع الأكسجين في الهواء لتكوين أكاسيد بمرور الوقت (الحديد يصدأ على مر السنين ، يحترق البوتاسيوم في ثواني : الفضة تفقد لمعانها في شهور ) اما التيتانيوم مقاوم التآكل أو الصدأ الناتج عن مياه البحر أو بخار البحر مثله في ذلك مثل البلاتين. وفي هذه الخاصية يفوق الفولاذ الذي لا يصدأ. ولا تؤثر الحموض أو ماء القلويات عالية التآكل على التيتانيوم. وهو فلز قابل للطرق، وله معدل قوة ـ وزن أعلى من الفولاذ. وجميع هذه الصفات تجعل منه فلزًا ذا أهمية كبرى. التيتانيوم يتفاعل بسهولة مع الأكسجين في 1200 درجة مئوية (2190 درجة فهرنهايت) في الهواء ، وعند درجة حرارة 610 (1130 درجة فهرنهايت) في الأكسجين النقي ، والتي تشكل ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم. ونتيجة لذلك ، لا ينبغي تذويب هذا المعدن في الهواء الطلق فانه يحترق قبل الوصول إلى نقطة الذوبان. ذوبان غير ممكن إلا في جو خامل أو في فراغ. عند درجة حرارة 550درجة مؤوية (1022 درجة فهرنهايت) ، فهو يجمع مع الكلور. ويتفاعل أيضا مع الهالوجينات الأخرى ، ويمتص الهيدروجين. التيتانيوم هو أحد العناصر القليلة التي تحرق في غاز النيتروجين النقي ، وكرد فعل على 800 درجة مئوية (1470 درجة فهرنهايت) لتشكيل نيتريد التيتانيوم ، والذي يسبب التقصف.

وقد أظهرت التجارب أن التيتانيوم يصبح المشعة طبيعيا بعد فقدان الكترون ، وانبعاث البوزيترون مما يؤدي الى انبعاث الاشعة.
المركبات
عدد الأكسدة +4 يهيمن الكيمياء التيتانيوم ولكن المركبات في حالة الأكسدة +3 شائعة أيضا. لأنها اعداد أكسدة عالية العديد من مركبات التيتانيوم لها درجة عالية من خلال الترابط التساهمي. الصفير والياقوت ستار يتم الحصول عليهما من الشوائب ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم الموجودة فيه. تيتانات هي مركبات المصنوع من ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم، تيتانات الباريوم له خصائص كهرضغطية، مما يجعل من الممكن استخدامها بمثابة محول الصوت والكهرباء. تتشكل عسترات من التيتانيوم من خلال تفاعل الكحول ورابع كلوريد التيتانيوم وتستخدم لأقمشة مقاومة للماء. رابع كلوريد التيتانيوم TiCl4، التي تسمى أحيانا "دغدغة" هو سائل عديم اللون والذي يستخدم كمادة وسيطة في صناعة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم للدهان. يستخدم على نطاق واسع في الكيمياء العضوية ، حمض لويس على سبيل المثال في الثكاثف ، و كلوريد التيتانيوم الثالث ( TiCl3)، والذي يستخدم كعامل مختزل.
الظهور
دائما المستعبدين التيتانيوم إلى عناصر أخرى في الطبيعة. ذلك هو العنصر الأكثر وفرة وهو من المعادن التاسعة و خمسون المكونة للقشرة الارضية و نسبته (0.63 ٪ من كتلتها) ، وهو من المعادن السابعة والخمسين الأكثر وفرة. وهو موجود في معظم الصخور البركانية والرواسب و المشتقة منها (وكذلك في الكائنات الحية والهيئات الطبيعية من الماء). من 801 أنواع من الصخور البركانية التي حللها المصح الجيولوجي بالولايات المتحدة، التيتانيوم حصته في التربة حوالي 0،5 حتي 1،5 ٪.

يتم توزيعها على نطاق واسع ويحدث أساسا في المعادن ، وكذلك في العديد من خامات الحديد. وله اهمية اقتصادية، والتيتانيوم موجود في غرب أستراليا، كندا، الصين، الهند وموزامبيق ونيوزيلندا والنرويج وأوكرانيا. يستخرج أيضا بكميات كبيرة من الروتيل في أمريكا الشمالية وجنوب افريقيا والمساعدة في الاسهام في الإنتاج السنوي من 90000 طن من المعادن و 4.3 مليون طن من ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم. تقدر مجموع الاحتياطيات من التيتانيوم ليتجاوز 600 مليون طن.
النظائر
طبيعيا التيتانيوم تتألف من 5 نظائر مستقرة : 46Ti، 47Ti، 48Ti، 49Ti، و 50Ti، مع 48Ti كونها الأكثر وفرة (73.8 ٪ وفرة الطبيعية). اتسمت أحد عشر النظائر المشعة، مع 44Ti الأكثر ثباتا مع نصف عمر 63 عاما، 45Ti وله عمر نصف 184.8 دقيقة، 51Ti وله عمر نصف 5.76 دقيقة، و52Ti وله عمر نصف 1،7 دقائق. وكل النظائر المشعة المتبقية لها عمر نصف التي هي أقل من 33 ثانية، وغالبيتها لها نصف عمر أقل من نصف ثانية.

وتتراوح نظائر التيتانيوم في الوزن الذري من 39،99 (40Ti) إلى 57،966 (58Ti). ونظام التهافت الأساسي قبل أكثر النظائر ثباتا وفير، 48Ti، هو أسر الإلكترون في النظام الأساسي بعدها يحدث إنبعاث اشعة بيتا. المنتجات التهافت الأساسي قبل 48Ti هي العنصر 21 (سكانديوم) والمنتجات الأولية بعد العنصر 23 (الفاناديوم).
تاريخ
ان اول البدايات لاكتشاف معدن التيتانيوم تعود إلى الكيميائي البريطانيو و الجيولوجي ( ويليام جريجور ) وهو أول من اكتشف وجود التيتانيوم خام معدني رملي بالقرب من بلدة ميناكان فاطلق عليه اسم ميناكانايت وكان ذلك في عام 1791م. ثم عثر عليه الكيميائي الالماني مارت ن كلابروث في عام 1795 م واعطاه اسما جديدا وهو التيتانيوم ، المعروف به حتى الآن وهو مشتق من تيتان اي ابن الارض .. ونظرا لان وسائل النشر العلمي لم تكن متاحه بما فيه الكفاية آنذاك فإنه لم تنشأ اي علاقة علمية بين العالمين ، لذلك مرت سنتان كاملتان قبل ان يدرك جريجور وكلابروث انهما قد اكتشفا معدنا واحد. وقد وجدا الرجلان عن طريق بعض التحاليل الكيميائية إلى وجود التيتانيوم الخام الطبيعي غير ان ذلك لم يكن يعني عثورهما على المعدن نفسه خالصا .. والحقيقة انهما لم يكتشفا ألا واحدا من اهم مركبات التيتانيوم في الطبيعة وهو ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم وهو عبارة عن مسحوق ابيض اللون من البلورات الدقيقة. والعمليات اللازمة لاستخراج خامات التيتانيوم المختلفة وشاقة ومكلفة، بل ليس من الممكن بالطريقة العادية، عن طريق تسخين في وجود الكربون، التي ينتج بسبب كربيد التيتانيوم الصرفة التيتانيوم المعدنية (99.9 ٪) وقد أعد أول مرة في عام 1910 من قبل ماثيو ألف صياد في رينسيلار معهد البوليتكنيك عن طريق تسخين TiCl4 مع الصوديوم على 700-800 درجة مئوية في عملية هنتر. وأنتجت شركة دو بنت الفلز تجاريًا للمرة الأولى عام 1948م. وفي الوقت الحاضر لا زال الإنتاج منخفضًا بسبب صعوبة وتكلفة فصل التيتانيوم عن الخام الذي يوجد به. وتُصنِّع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية معظم الفلز المكرّر. وتنتج اليابان وبريطانيا كذلك التيتانيوم. وما زالت الأبحاث جارية لزيادة توريده وتقليل تكلفته. لم يستخدم معدن التيتانيوم خارج المختبر حتى 1932 عندما ويليام جوستين كرول أثبت أنه يمكن أن تنتج عن طريق تافعل رابع كلوريد التيتانيوم (TiCl4) مع الكالسيوم. وتعد ثماني سنوات هو صقل هذه العملية باستخدام المغنيسيوم والصوديوم وحتى في ما أصبح يعرف باسم عملية كرول. على الرغم من أن الأبحاث لا تزال متواصلة في استخراج عمليات أكثر كفاءة وأقل تكلفة (على سبيل المثال، الأولى للتمويل كامبردج)، لا تزال تستخدم في عملية كرول للانتاج التجاري. ويعمل فلز التيتانيوم كعنصر سبك مهم. تستخدم القوات المسلحة كميات هائلة من التيتانيوم في الطائرات والمحركات النفاثة لأنها قوية وخفيفة. وهو يستطيع كذلك مقاومة درجات الحرارة حتى درجة 427°م و التي تجعل منه فلزًا مفيدًا في أنواع متعددة من الآليات. وبسبب خصائصه العالية، فإن للتيتانيوم عدداً من الاستخدامات المحتملة مثل الألواح المدرعة للسفن وريش التربينة البخارية، والأجهزة الجراحية والأدوات. وسوف تستخدم صناعة النقل كميات هائلة من التيتانيوم في الحافلات وقطارات السكك الحديدية والسيارات، إذا خُفِّض سعر التيتانيوم بحيث ينافس سعر الفولاذ الذي لا يصدأ. في عام 1950م و 1960م كان الاتحاد السوفياتي رائدا في استخدام التيتانيوم في التطبيقات العسكرية والغواصات (الفا من الدرجة الاولى والدرجة مايك) كجزء من البرامج ذات الصلة الى الحرب الباردة. وابتداء من أوائل 1950، بدأ استخدام التيتانيوم على نطاق واسع لأغراض الطيران العسكري، وخاصة في طائرات عالية الأداء، بدا من الطائرات مثل سوبر F100 سيبر وشركة لوكهيد أ-12.


----------

